# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  KII-L21C185B321 ضروري روم

## فاروق فاروق

KII-L21C185B321 ضروري روم

----------

